# Aussehen wie ein Model?



## FruchtSaft (25. September 2003)

Hi,

ihr kennt sicher diese überarbeiteten model-fotos die in jeder zeitschrift zu finden sind. Ich finde es echt faszinierend wie diese fotos oft überabrietet sind. Funkelnde augen, keine einzige falte, usw ...

Mich selber interessiert das sehr ... darum würd ich sowas gerne mal selber machen. Ein altes foto richtig aufpeppeln. Kennt ihr irgendwelche tutorials? oder sonstige infoquellen zu diesem Thema. 

würde mich echt freuen  
 im vorraus

Fruchti


----------



## Tim C. (25. September 2003)

Das resultiert aber vorallem aus professionellen Studio-Foto-Shootings mit sehr guter Ausleuchtung, guten Kameras ner perfekten Maske und und und ...


----------



## flip (25. September 2003)

Ich glaub er meint auch eher das Retouchieren. Das, was die Regenbogenpresse praktiziert. Brustwarzen wegretouchieren, Orangenhaut usw.
Retouchieren ist ne Hundearbeit =)
auf jeden Fall helfen dir dabei die in PS enthaltenen Werkzeuge Wischfinger und Stempel. 
flip


----------



## FruchtSaft (25. September 2003)

Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann hab ich aber für sowas mal ein tut gesehen ... ist aber schon etwas her!

natürlich liegt das auch an diesen faktoren die du genannt hast aber ich denke im photoshop lässt sich trotzdem was machen


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Das resultiert aber vorallem aus professionellen Studio-Foto-Shootings mit sehr guter Ausleuchtung, guten Kameras ner perfekten Maske und und und ... *


Sag das nicht.
Heutzutage wird sehr viel mehr getrickst, als man denkt.
Wobei das Techniken sind, die man nicht so schnell erlernt.


Ein Beispiel (nicht von mir)
So ist es fertig bearbeitet:





So, vor der bearbeitung:






Und hier ein Tutorial. 

MfG Jan


----------



## FruchtSaft (25. September 2003)

Hey danke!

ist sogar das tut, dass ich vor nem halbem jahr gesehen hab


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FruchtSaft _
> *Hey danke!
> 
> ist sogar das tut, dass ich vor nem halbem jahr gesehen hab  *


Das war mir schon klar  
Hab nur ein wenig gebraucht, bis ich es gefunden hatte.


----------



## FruchtSaft (25. September 2003)

Irgendwie schnall ich das tut nicht so ganz ... den teil mit den ebenenmasken ...


----------



## Mythos007 (25. September 2003)

Dann lasst uns das doch mal an dem oben gepostete Ausgangsbild ver-
suchen ... "learning by doing" ist die beste Methode etwas nachhaltig zu
erlernen... aber bitte postet nicht einfach nur Eure Ergebnisse sonder
schreibt gleich dazu wie Ihr es erreicht habt, dass das Bild nun so aussieht...


----------



## flip (25. September 2003)

Kampf mit dem PSgott *G* Mythos007
hm
mal schauen was geht. WIrd schwer. aber ok.
flip


----------



## flip (26. September 2003)

aaalso
ichbin fertig=)
erst mal der text zu dem ganzen.
ich habe mal versucht mitzuschreiben, was ich so veranstaltet habe.
das ganze könnte lücken beinhalten, das es spät ist und der alk ein ´bisschen mitgespielt hat *G*


> magischer radiergummi um den BG clean zu bekommen *G*
> neu ebene
> weißer BG
> dann autokontrast ( tonwertangleichung wird zu grell ) versuchts mal=)
> ...



da mir keiner nachsagen soll, ich hätte die "fertige" version einfach nachbearbeitet, gibts ein paar arbeitsschritte dazu:


























mein finales ergebnis:






sorry für das kleinschreiben, aber um die uhrzeit ist mir das echt zu mühsam, das alles noch zu ändern.
flip


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. September 2003)

Hab mich auch mal kurz dran gemacht.

Was ich gemacht habe:
Haut verfeinert, hauptsächlich mit dem "Weichzeichner"-Werkzeug.
Farben korrigiert, d.h. in den Augen, die Zähne, die Haut, die Lippen und das gesamte Bild. Mit der Tonwerttrennung und der Sättigung.
Proportionen verändern, Nase und Kopfhöhe, mit dem Auswahl Rechteck und dann Transformieren.

Arbeitszeit ca. 20 Minuten.

Paar Schritte:

Anfangsbild:





Haut im Gesicht verfeinert:





Nase und Augenfarbe geändert, Zähne weiß gemacht:





Köpfhöhe und Hautfarbton verändert:





Gesamtfarbton geändert, Lippe korrigiert (Minimal):






MfG Jan


//edit
Noch ein wenig gespielt, Hautton neu, Lippen unten anders, Auge links anders, Haarfarbe anders:


----------



## Mythos007 (26. September 2003)

So - das ist die liebe Frau bevor sie zu uns in
den Tutorialsschönheitssalon gekommen war:


----------



## Mythos007 (26. September 2003)

Das hier ist die liebe Frau während der Behandlung (mit Schlammpackung)


----------



## Mythos007 (26. September 2003)

Und so sieht 'Sie nach der Behandlung aus... 

sogar das Solarium, der Friseur und auch das
Facelifting war bei uns im Preis inbegriffen ...


----------



## Mythos007 (26. September 2003)

Zu guter letzt sind das die Präparate, die sie bei uns in Anspruch
genommen hat: Das macht im übrigen 730,95€ - zahlen Sie bar?
oder mit Karte?


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. September 2003)

Hihi, sehr nett geworden  
Aber die ganze Seite (Wo das Beispiel entnommen wurde) ist recht gut. Man lernt und kann dann seine Arbeit auch vergleichen ... aber nicht mehr als das was tutorials.de auch schafft *ausrutsch*


----------



## flip (26. September 2003)

hehe, war ich ja nicht der Einzige =)
Das von Jan und mir sieht recht ähnlich aus finde ich. Zwei Arbeiten und fast das gleiche Ergebnis. goow work *G*
@mythos
Das Kinne bei deiner Frau sieht ein bisschen zu unscharf aus. Und die Schlammpackung rockt.

flip


----------



## Mythos007 (26. September 2003)

Jaja - es ist leider nicht nur das Kinn was durch die Bearbeitung unscharf
geworden ist... ich hatte vergessen für die Rekonstruktion die passende
Maske zu laden. Außerdem habe ich die .msh Datei nicht gespeichert und
konnte somit die Transformierung nicht auf den Alphakanal anwenden...

Naja - es gibt sicherlich immer etwas was man noch verbessern könnte
- in diesem Sinne keep on Schönheitschirurging – Mythos


----------



## fungo (26. September 2003)

ich finde eure Sachen ehrlich gesagt nicht so toll, darum hab ich mich auch nochmal rangemacht.Vielleicht besser?
In der Retousche wollte ich so natürlich wie möglich bleiben!


----------



## flip (26. September 2003)

Bei dir siehts aber so aus, als ob man der armen Frau nen Strahler direkt von unten ins Gesicht gehalten hätte *G*
greetz flip


----------



## Mythos007 (26. September 2003)

@ fungo - ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es nicht wirklich natürlich
aussieht, wenn sie leuchtet, als ob sie frisch aus dem Reaktorbecken
eines Kernkraftwerkes gestiegen wäre


----------



## Jan Seifert (26. September 2003)

Sie brauch doch ihre natürliche Bräune!


----------



## fungo (26. September 2003)

Ich habe die Beleuchtung genauso gesetzt, wie ich sie neulich beim Fotografieren gewählt habe. Außerdem hat die Beleuchtung ja nichts mit der Hautstruktur zu tun. Naja, vielleicht ist es auch mein Markenzeichen mit Überbeleuchteten Szenen zu arbeiten


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2003)

Hi,

mir persönlich ist das alles viel zu viel.
Die meisten der bearbeiteten Bilder sehen völlig künstlich aus.
Naja, ich habs dann auch mal so gemacht, wie es mir gefällt.
Hier das Ergebnis:

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chrisbergr (27. September 2003)

nunja, models sehen meistens auch etwas künstlich aus 
muss sagen, das von mythos007 ist meiner meinung nach am besten gelungen.. 
auf die idee, gesichter oder überhaupt models zu überarbeiten binn ich noch gar net gekommen, könnt ich mich auch mal ranhalten.


----------



## 3DMaxler (27. September 2003)

Jo das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal!  
Ist immer wieder geil aber eine Menge ARBEIT!

hiermal für euch noch ein kleines Tutorial

Viel Spaß!

3DMaxler


P.S Schönheit kommt von Innen! Wo immer das sein mag!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. September 2003)

*lol*

Diese Frau kommt zu unerwartetem Ruhm.... Aber nicht schlecht Eure Postings.

Sorry fürs Off-Topic, aber das musste ich einfach mal loswerden...


----------



## Mythos007 (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da noch ein kleines Tool entdeckt, das auch ein gutes Ergebnis
Erzeugt... wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr Euch das ja mal näher anschauen...

Freeware => .: klick :.


----------



## Christoph (1. Oktober 2003)

geniales Ding Mythos

danke mein Schatz  

grüsse


----------



## DanFighter (31. Januar 2004)

*Aussehen wie ein Model ? Beschreibung*

Hallo 
Meine Verneigung zu euren Fähigkeiten in Bezug auf Grafik und Bildbearbeitung.

Ich habe bereits schon einmal eine Anfrage gestellt bezüglich eines anderen Themas.

Da ich noch immer am experimentieren bin, möchte ich speziell "Jan Seifert" fragen ob er mir eine detailierte Beschreibung seiner Vorgehensweise bei der Bildbearbeitung zum Thema "Aussehen wie ein Model ?"

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=133879&highlight=Model

Wenn ich die genauen Schritte hätte und diese Schritt für Schritt nacharbeiten könnte, dann würde ich meiner Meinung nach auch schneller verstehen, wozu diese oder jene Einstellung bzw. Vorgänge gebraucht werden.

Bitte glaubt jetzt nicht, das ich sein Stil kopieren möchte (obwohl dieser schon beeindruckend ist), nein, ich möchte lediglich unnötige Arbeitsschritte gehen, welche mich im Nachhinein durcheinanderbringen und ich überhaupt nicht mehr weiß, was ich wier gemacht habe (Zufallsprinzip).

Ich wäre dir echt dankbar für deine Mühe, da ich mir vorstellen kann, was das für eine Schreibarbeit sein muß !

Gruß vom DanFighter


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. Januar 2004)

Puh, da musst Du aber ein wenig warten, hab momentan gut zu tun. Ich denke, im laufe der nächste Woche könnte ich etwas verfassen, wäre das ok für Dich?

MfG


----------



## DanFighter (31. Januar 2004)

*Unglaublich*

Hey Jan

Selbstverständlich wäre dies in Ordnung ! Freue mich über jede Hilfe 
Ohne zu unverschämt zu sein, möchte ich dich bitten, die Beschreibung detailiert zu verfassen, da meistens die Zwischenschritte nicht so einfach zu verstehen sind !
Wäre dir sehr dankbar für deine Mühe !
Es ist doch immer wieder beeidruckend, das es Personen gibt, die einen Teil ihrer Zeit dazu verwenden, anderen zu helfen.

Meinen Respekt hast du auf jeden Fall !

Gruß

DanFighter


----------



## Clubkatze (11. Februar 2004)

Also ich find´se alle recht nett   Das von Mythos007 ist allerdings der Overhammer!
Fungo, deins leuchtet mir n bissel zu stark...aber ich will ja nicht meckern...hab ja selbst noch nichts gemacht


----------



## Julien (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Das resultiert aber vorallem aus professionellen Studio-Foto-Shootings mit sehr guter Ausleuchtung, guten Kameras ner perfekten Maske und und und ... *



ne eh nicht.. da wird doch retouchiert.... mit Photoshop und solches Zeug..


----------



## da_Dj (11. Februar 2004)

Das geht vielleicht noch bei ein paar einzelnen Modelshots, aber richtiges Shooting mit hunderten oder tausenden Bildern, da wirste nicht drum rum kommen mit Maske und Belichtung zu arbeiten, sonst hast im Endeffekt mehr arbeit und Kosten ...


----------



## Tim C. (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *ne eh nicht.. da wird doch retouchiert.... mit Photoshop und solches Zeug.. *


Heidewitzka, ich habe nie bestritten, dass da AUCH retouchiert wird, aber hast du mal gesehen wie es bei so einem Shooting zugeht ?

Da wird ja mitunter (oder sogar hauptsächlich ? das weiss ich nicht genau) überhaupt nicht im Kleinbildformat geknippst und eine richtige Maske ist überhaupt nicht zu unterschätzen, gerade bei den enormen Mengen an Bildern, die so ein Shooting zu Tage liefert.

Also ist für den Look primär nicht die Retouche verantworklich, sondern das professionelle Shooting.


----------



## Jan Seifert (11. Februar 2004)

Tut mir leid das ich noch nichts gemacht habe, werde mich jetzt am Wochenende mal ransetzen, hab einfach sehr wenig Zeit momentan.

MfG Jan


----------



## Jersey (12. Februar 2004)

Hm, ich find den Mund nicht so gut gelungen. Ist eher unscharf. Da fand ich die anderen beiden arbeiten doch besser ... *sorry*


----------



## dj flash (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo zu sammen und *Helau* bin heute erst auf diesen Thraed!  gestoßen natürlich wird bei  professionellen Shootings auch ein wenig nachgeholfen das ganze setzt natürlich auch ein profiesionelles Team voraus Fotograf, Maskenbildner, etc. und das ist mein kleiner  Beitrag dazu  ich stecke noch mit Photoshop in den Kinderschuhen , ich war vorher Restaurator in der Denkmalpflege und bin schon ein bischen angegraut!


Gruss DJ Flasch aus der Oberlausitz achso Prost heut ist ja Fasching !


----------



## DanFighter (24. Februar 2004)

*Nicht schlecht, aber*

Nicht schlecht, aber für meinen Geschmack ist die Version von Jan Seifert immer noch on top 
Aber trotzdem ist dein Versuch immer noch besser als das was ich bis jetzt erreicht habe.
Werde weiterhin üben und üben und ...........


----------



## dj flash (24. Februar 2004)

@ DanFighter ja das Bild von Seifert`s Jan ist am besten ich übe ja auch noch,mit  extrem Bücher lesing und Tutorials abklopfing!


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Februar 2004)

Danke das ihr mich an das Thema erinnert, hab es leider immer noch nicht geschafft, ist so viel los, Arbeit, Schule, Arbeit, Schule... ihr kennt das sicher.

Ich werde hierzu ein Tutorial in spätestens zwei Wochen fertig haben.

MfG Jan

PS: Ihr dürft mich Jan nennen, muss nicht "Jan Seifert" sein


----------



## mortimer (25. Februar 2004)

Aschermittwoch


----------



## zirag (25. Februar 2004)

Hier mal meine Version , sie war wohl bei Geld oder Liebe in Russland ( siehe Fun Forum  )


----------



## mortimer (25. Februar 2004)

@ zirag :

He, Du hast meine Datei geklaut.
Das gilt nicht !


 

mortimer

PS: Aber das Veilchen hast Du hübsch hingekriegt. Hast wohl Übung ?;-]


----------



## zirag (25. Februar 2004)

Du hast das Bild bestimmt auch irgendwo geklaut  und ich habs nur weitergemacht  

@ Übung : naja das war nich schwer , nimmst dir die Frau , holst dir nen Schlagring , bindest sie am Bett fest und immer druff auffe Visage 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## mortimer (25. Februar 2004)

Sag das mit dem geklaut nochmal, dann hast *DU*  ein blaues Auge !


----------



## zirag (25. Februar 2004)

Man kann sich auch anstellen ;-]

naja lassen wir es dabei , wollt nur auch mal ... 

und nun weiter mit themenbezogenen Beiträgen 

also  




mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Februar 2004)

Hier mal meine Nachbearbeitung:

Bild gerade gerückt und Freigestellt

Linkes Auge gespiegelt und rechts eingepasst

Unterlippe etwas angepasst

Diverse Repearaturpinselbearbeitungen

Verflüssigen Filter verwendet um die Nase etwas kleiner zu machen

Hi und Da noch etwas Wischfinger und Weichzeichner

Mit Gradiationskurven angepasst


Alex


----------



## donaldducki (3. März 2004)

Hallo bin zwar  noch nicht lange hier habe mir aber die Beiträge durchgelesen und will diesen Link noch erwähnen.
Ist nicht von mir nur finde ich das er hier dazu passt und noch nicht gepostet wurde.

http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html

Bitte aber auch nicht schlagen wenn ichs überlesen habe.
Noch was Cooole Seite cooles Forum hier gefällt mir dickes Lob an alle.


----------



## unistar (4. März 2004)

Hi zusammen,

hab mit großer Interesse dieses Thread durchgelesen, und das Beispiel von      dj flash finde ich, ist sehr gut geworden. Vielleicht weil ich auf braune Haut stehe *lol*
Wenn ich an meinen Bildern mit der Farbe spiele, bekomme ich gerade bei den Haaren Probleme. Nicht selten fällt es auf das an der Gesichtsfarbe gespielt wurde. Wie löst man es am besten, dass das nicht auffällt 

Meine Vorgehensweise ist diese hier: Ich fange das Gesicht mit dem Lasso ein (einschließ. Ohren Hals etc.)  Weiche Auswahlkanten und dann bei Helligkeit/Kontrast bissel rumspielen. 

Hin und wieder gefällt mir dann das erzielte Braun überhaupt nicht, weil es nicht zum Bild passt. Wirkt künstlich - hängt aber vom Bild ab. 

Was mache ich falsch bzw was muss ich besser machen.

gruß

unistar


----------



## Senfdose (9. März 2004)

Damit die Sache hier nicht einschläft!


----------



## zirag (9. März 2004)

Ich finde bei dir sieht die Haut etwas unscharf und damit unrealistisch aus
aber von den Farben gut gelungen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## LadyL (14. März 2004)

WOW kann ich zu dem Ganzen hier nur sagen! ich bin völlig von den Socken!


----------



## Soundlab (15. März 2004)

So, nun hab ich mich auch mal probiert. Die genauen Arbeitsschritte kann ich leider nicht posten, da ich wie gesagt nur probiert habe, und das ging immer wieder hin und her. Nun bin ich auf ein Endresultat gekommen mit dem ich mich recht zufrieden geben kann. Siehe hier.





Schon recht Braun geworden das Fräulein. Aber immerhin noch nicht verbrannt.


----------



## zirag (15. März 2004)

das find ich schon wieder ein bisschen zu braun ;-] 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Soundlab _
> *So, nun hab ich mich auch mal probiert. Die genauen Arbeitsschritte kann ich leider nicht posten, da ich wie gesagt nur probiert habe, und das ging immer wieder hin und her. Nun bin ich auf ein Endresultat gekommen mit dem ich mich recht zufrieden geben kann. Siehe hier.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir kommt kein Bild.

Alex


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. März 2004)

Geschlossen, weil hier witzige Komiker versuchen alte Beiträge hervorzukrammen und *vorallem* es einige negative Einträge in den letzten Tagen/Stunden gab, die ich "Herausgefiltert" habe.


----------

